# Ted Nugent



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

[youtube=Option]2xI0OobsRh8[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep, that's that Nuge.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

hehe gonzo..he is actually the only guitarist to have is own signature Weapon
that will be ted nugent arrow..
he actually plan is tour around the usa,base on migration of wild turky 
Cat Scratch Fever!!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> he actually plan is tour around the usa,base on migration of wild turky


...because the last bastions of his fan base have an average brain size of 7 g?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Uncle Ted rules. Im assuming the guy in the suit is supposed to be our ex pat Captain Kirk...............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ted gave me my very first set of Ernie Ball light gauge strings in the summer of 1970, after he let me play his blonde Byrdland and I commented how easy it was to bend the strings. I'm not crazy about his politics, but one on one, when there are no cameras, he's a decent guy. Generous, polite, considerate. At least he was when I spent the afternoon with him, hanging out in downtown Montreal. Now, whether the intervening 38 years has done anything to alter the basics of his character, I can't say. We're more than twice the age we were at that time and, well, stuff happens.

I'll say this for him, though. He's more honest about meat than the rest of us carnivores are.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

It doesnt matter what his politics are, he still rules. Only hard core Americans are concerned with what musicians believe. Alice Cooper said it best,

"If you're listening to a rock star in order to get your information on who to vote for, you're a bigger moron than they are. Why are we rock stars? Because we're morons. We sleep all day, we play music at night and very rarely do we sit around reading the Washington Journal." 

Come to think of it, Ted and Alice rule.............


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Come to think of it, Ted and Alice rule.............


You need to add Johnny Ramone for the holy trinity of right-wing rockstars.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Ramones rule too...........


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Ramones rule too...........


Then there's also Rebecca St. James...I'd be surprised how long she'd last in that company though.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Not sure who that is, so I'll just say Slayer rules too.........


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> I'll say this for him, though. He's more honest about meat than the rest of us carnivores are.


That whole "look at me I'm a tough guy I kill stuff and eat it" schtick is so ... palaeolithic and smacks of insecurity to me. It's positively canine. It's a perfect complement for the draft-dodger in a flight suit wrapped in a flag decade though.
I'd be more impressed with his purported manliness if he were picking on something capable of fighting back. Send him after a bear without a high power rifle...



Accept2 said:


> Alice Cooper said it best,
> "If you're listening to a rock star in order to get your information on who to vote for, you're a bigger moron than they are. Why are we rock stars? Because we're morons. We sleep all day, we play music at night and very rarely do we sit around reading the Washington Journal."


While the point is well taken, and applies well to Ted, Lynyrd Skyrnyrd, and Johnny Ramone, I don't think the word moron can be used to describe Pete Garrett, Brian May, Peter Gabriel, Thom Yorke, Bono, Bob Geldof, Roger Waters, Neil Peart, Peter Hammill, Elvis Costello (...maybe he meant American rock stars? If so, he was forgetting Marilyn Manson)...or even to Mr. Furnier himself -- like Gene Simmons, he just has no pretence that he's in it for anything but the money.

I still found the cartoon funny in an odd sort of way.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my very favorite pre-taped bits from the Conan O'Brian show, was when he went to visit Ted at his rural Michigan home. While on his way driving he's looking out his windows and says "I can't help but feel like we're in "Nuge country" ". About a couple seconds later the camera man riding shotgun pans to a HUGE billboard featuring a crazed looking, hunting gear laden Ted Nugent, that reads "YOUR IN NUGE COUNTRY!!" Funny, funny stuff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> That whole "look at me I'm a tough guy I kill stuff and eat it" schtick is so ... palaeolithic and smacks of insecurity to me. It's positively canine. It's a perfect complement for the draft-dodger in a flight suit wrapped in a flag decade though.
> I'd be more impressed with his purported manliness if he were picking on something capable of fighting back. Send him after a bear without a high power rifle...


Well then, you'll have to give Ted credit because he hunts with a crossbow....even bears. Trust me, I'm the very last person you'd ever expect to see hunting. None of my friends or relatives hunt, so this is no "He's my kinda guy" thing. I just happen to think that he's intellectually honest about what he does; if you're gonna eat meat then have the decency to hunt, kill, and dress the animal yourself, and not some underpaid immigrant in Claresholm (at least I think that's where the meat-packing plant is). Again, this is separate from the public persona and bombast. The guy puts himself 100% into what he's doing, and even if you and I might think what he's doing is stupid, he doesn't B.S.. The man walks the talk. I like meat a lot, but I'm not as honest about it as he is.

Since you're out on Saltspring, then you may not recognize how important huntng is to folks in Michigan. I'm not saying I agree with them, but Michigan IS recognized as a "sportsman's paradise", so Nuge is just doing what he has grown up to accept as a normal activity, and nothing that pushes the envelope of manliness. For him and a lot of folks in Michigan, it's like wearing jeans and driving a Ford truck.....normal.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Well then, you'll have to give Ted credit because he hunts with a crossbow....even bears.


from a distance. I'd be impressed if he would go mano et bruno. It would be stupid, but more impressive than hiding behind a tree and shooting an animal while it's minding its own business. 


mhammer said:


> if you're gonna eat meat then have the decency to hunt, kill, and dress the animal yourself, and not some underpaid immigrant in Claresholm (at least I think that's where the meat-packing plant is).


Where's the "I Completely Agree" smiley? 


mhammer said:


> The guy puts himself 100% into what he's doing, and even if you and I might think what he's doing is stupid, he doesn't B.S.. The man walks the talk.


In some areas maybe. I find the tough guy flag waving gun swaggering a bit rich from a draft dodger. Shooting deer is one thing but Viet Kong shoot back so I'll piss in my pants for a week. No wonder he got on so well with Bush. Then there's the whole I live my life by the ten commandments even though I can't name more than three of them and am a fine upstanding personal responsibility kinda guy schtick...oh, and don't mention the whole illegitimate uncared for children with teenage mothers given up for adoption because he's unwilling to live with the consequences of his actions.
Awww, but that was a long time ago: however, it wasn't that long ago this fine upstanding defender of the US constitution was joking about shooting the new president and secretary of state...among others, which doesn't sound very patriotic. 
The whole grown up to accept as a normal activity thing is interesting -- a whole lot of people are raised to do and say and think a whole lot of things that are just "normal" but when you look at it they might be a bit...****ed; otherwise you wouldn't have fine-decent-everyday-people in Israel cheering the firebombing of Palestinian villages or the same decent sort of people raising funds for the IRA or Hezbolla or any of the other myriad of tribal nonsense our little monkey brains seem set on maintaining. 

Anyway, I'm overanalysing all this. It's a funny cartoon.
I don't like him, his music, his schtick, or what he stands for, but I'm sure that's obvious. I'm sure he wouldn't like me either, so we're even.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> While the point is well taken, and applies well to Ted, Lynyrd Skyrnyrd, and Johnny Ramone, I don't think the word moron can be used to describe Pete Garrett, Brian May, Peter Gabriel, Thom Yorke, Bono, Bob Geldof, Roger Waters, Neil Peart, Peter Hammill, Elvis Costello (...maybe he meant American rock stars? If so, he was forgetting Marilyn Manson)...or even to Mr. Furnier himself -- like Gene Simmons, he just has no pretence that he's in it for anything but the money.
> 
> I still found the cartoon funny in an odd sort of way.


While the cartoon is funny, I think your thoughts of the right leaning stars as morons as they have different political views than yourself. You see the Bono club as brilliant because you are politically alligned with them. I have a simpler view of things. As humans, we are all morons no matter how smart we may think we are. Of course that will all change when we all become cyborgs. Oh yeah, Ted rules. I could care less what his political views are, and I dont complain about his on stage character. Unlike the religious zealots I dont have a checklist of personal beliefs to compare with before I decide I like the music. He simply rules for being Ted, an original, that uses his freedom of speech............


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> While the cartoon is funny, I think your thoughts of the right leaning stars as morons as they have different political views than yourself. You see the Bono club as brilliant because you are politically alligned with them. I have a simpler view of things. As humans, we are all morons no matter how smart we may think we are. Of course that will all change when we all become cyborgs. Oh yeah, Ted rules. I could care less what his political views are, and I dont complain about his on stage character. Unlike the religious zealots I dont have a checklist of personal beliefs to compare with before I decide I like the music. He simply rules for being Ted, an original, that uses his freedom of speech............


It has nothing to do with politics -- the right-leaning rock stars just happen to be dumb as bags of hammers. It's not my fault if that is also reflected in their political leanings. You don't see a difference in intelligence between the highly articulate Pete Garrett and ******* Ted? Peter Gabriel and the whole extras-from-Deliverance Van Zandt clan? I did mention Alice as a bucker of that trend though. Gene Simmons too. They know which side their bread is buttered on. Not a whole lot of artistic integrity going on though -- they're both just businessmen shifting product.
I guess one of the things about the Bono club as you call it is a vocabulary of more than monosyllables -- "**** yeah!" and "Bite me beatch!" are not reasoned propositions that you need more than a brainstem and some adrenal glands to process. And yes I tend to be more swayed by and aligned with rational discourse than fear-driven flagpin non-issues favoured by draft-dodging flag-waving hypocrites like uncle Ted. 

As for we are all morons? Speak for your own experience maybe...I've sure met a lot of morons in my life, but also many many very bright people (including many without whom your sci-fi android fantasies would never come true) -- I was having lunch one day in the cafe and realised there were at least 5 Nobel prizes sitting around the table (including one individual with two of them). I bumped into (almost fell over actually) Stephen Hawking heading into Sainsburys one day. I know people in Japan who are among the world's top cancer specialists. This island is full of writers and poets and artists and nanotechnologists and geologists and ...

Ted's one of many demons set loose upon the earth to lower our standards and move us further into the becoming the third mall from the sun...heckuva job Teddy.

(I think I'm just still pissed about the £4.99 I wasted as a kid on Intensities in Ten Cities...)


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

When it comes to politics or social commentary in music, guys like Dylan, Marvin Gaye, Curtis Mayfield and Bob Marley for example, seem less precious than Bono or Sting or Geldoff. Neil Young has a way of pulling it off too. Guys like Ted Nugent and Kid Rock are easy for me to ignore. I can't even think of where I might here those guys get on their soapbox, other than purposely looking for it on the net or some dumb VH1 or MTV show. It's like Nascar stuff. It just diesn't cross my radar, unless I tune it in. Maybe that's why I thought Teledega Nights sucked. Bono, on the other, hand is like the flu I just had. He gets around.

Shawn.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry, but you try to turn everything political. To the rest of the world, Johnny Ramone is the guitarist from the Ramones. Youve identified him here as:
"You need to add Johnny Ramone for the holy trinity of right-wing rockstars."
You define everyone in political terms with opposing views as somehow radical. That is a very American thing to do. Are you sure you arent a Yank? Johnny Ramone, Ted nugent, Bono, Alice Cooper, Madonna, they are all entertainers and nothing more. Enjoy their entertainment. Ted puts on a great show, wheather on stage or not. Some people may not be able to see this, but then some yanks seem to think all rock stars are Satanists. Oh yeah, Satan rulez............

PS - The Nobel prize is hardly a sign of intelligence. After all, Al Gore has one, and one of the greatest scientists who ever lived does not. Maybe if she had a set of nuts, the scientific community would recognize her as a great scientist instead of calling her a bitch. And as for Mr. Hawking, I enjoy his stuff, but there is a reason why most credible scientists in his field see him as a persona first and scientist second. They are still waiting on an explanation for a certain paradox problem in his work. Its only been 20 years. Even Einstein has lots of problems with his work, as it slashes with quantum physics. I will reiterate again, all humans are stoopid. If you feel somehow superior to others, thats fine, but from the evidence at hand, we are all pretty much a bunch of dullards. Dont worry though, we get better over time. The first step is to recognize musicians for what they do in their music and not analyze their political views.............


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> ...Youve identified him here as:
> "You need to add Johnny Ramone for the holy trinity of right-wing rockstars."


...in direct response to your post.


Accept2 said:


> Are you sure you arent a Yank?


Steady on! No need for personal insults...


Accept2 said:


> PS - The Nobel prize is hardly a sign of intelligence. After all, Al Gore has one,...


Give me a break. You obviously don't understand the Nobel prize system, and obviously dislike Al Gore, while idolising Ray Kurzweill (I presume that's who you're talking about right?). Apples & oranges I'm afraid. Sorry, but if you think anyone with a Nobel in Medicine, Physics, or Chemistry is a moron you're either hyper-intelligent or just wrong.

The Peace prize, which Al Gore has along with Henry Kissinger (satire is dead) and Mother Theresa, is given for PR purposes.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> while idolising Ray Kurzweill (I presume that's who you're talking about right?). Apples & oranges I'm afraid. Sorry, but if you think anyone with a Nobel in Medicine, Physics, or Chemistry is a moron you're either hyper-intelligent or just wrong.


Ray is a woman? God damn, she is a total ugmo. As for the rest, I choose wrong. Whenever a human claims to be hyper-intelligent, lets just say it doesnt end well. So, meh I say. You are correct, Ted Nugent is am aweful, aweful man and is Satan, and we should all believe the church who preaches that as well as PETA. We are in intelligent circles now...........


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> While the point is well taken, and applies well to Ted, Lynyrd Skyrnyrd, and Johnny Ramone, I don't think the word moron can be used to describe Pete Garrett, Brian May, Peter Gabriel, Thom Yorke, Bono, Bob Geldof, Roger Waters, Neil Peart, Peter Hammill, Elvis Costello (...maybe he meant American rock stars? If so, he was forgetting Marilyn Manson)...or even to Mr. Furnier himself -- like Gene Simmons, he just has no pretence that he's in it for anything but the money.


I'm just wondering here, but it seems like if a musician disagrees with your political view, they're a moron, and if they agree they're exempt from being a moron. Or am I misreading you?

I think Alice's point is valid overall--even when taking into consideration the ones you would agree with. The point is not that musicians are always wrong on those things, but that you should be making up your own mind, and not blindly following what they say.

I enjoy listening to many musicians and enjoy the work of many actors who I would disagree with on a whole number of things. I don't take on their views just because I like their art. I find Bizarro quite amusing, it often cracks me up--even while espousing views I disagree with, such as when he presents his vegan views.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

zontar said:


> I'm just wondering here, but it seems like if a musician disagrees with your political view, they're a moron, and if they agree they're exempt from being a moron. Or am I misreading you?
> 
> I think Alice's point is valid overall--even when taking into consideration the ones you would agree with. The point is not that musicians are always wrong on those things, but that you should be making up your own mind, and not blindly following what they say.
> 
> I enjoy listening to many musicians and enjoy the work of many actors who I would disagree with on a whole number of things. I don't take on their views just because I like their art. I find Bizarro quite amusing, it often cracks me up--even while espousing views I disagree with, such as when he presents his vegan views.


Yes, you're misreading. I just picked a random handful of musicians who are obviously "not morons" off the top of my head. I guess they all came out on the left (I actually have no idea about Thom Yorke or Peter Hammill's politics, social stances, or favoured toothpaste do you?). Wasn't really deliberate, but we've already identified Ted as being on the opposite side along with Lynyrd Skynyrd and Johnny Ramone -- not exactly poster boys for erudition are they? Are there any others? I'm guessing some of the country musicians probably lean more that way but I try to stay as far away from that type of music as humanly possible so I don't know much about them. 

(But nice of you to pick up that people who disagree with me are morons )

Like I said, Alice is a smart guy, so is Gene Simmons. Both are very, very rich, and lean according to their interests. I don't like Gene Simmons' music (any more--I loved Kiss when Iwas 10, but I grew up). I do still listen to older Alice Cooper -- he wrote some great lyrics in his day. I do think Ted seems truer to himself than Mr. Ramone though...more in touch with his inner *******, while Johnny poses as a punk with attitude sticking it to the man while being the man. 
FWIW, I do kinda agree with the point that if you're taking your political (or any other) education from rock stars, actors and fashion models you have a problem. But musicians are people like the rest of us, and the smart ones are smart and the dumb ones are dumb. 

But like it or not, politics and social issues do creep into music. I can't imagine too many people with a conservative outlook enjoying Rage Against the Machine or Billy Bragg or Tom Robinson for too long... 

I couldn't parse Accept's last post at all, I don't speak whatever language it was written in I'm afraid.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying.

I don't know the politics of all the people you mentioned, as I'm not really interested in that. As for Johnny Ramone--I just listened to the music, and didn't care about the background stuff. Many of the bands in the whole punk movement weren't what they represented themselves as being. There was a lot of "marketing" happening that way. What was more important was whether you like the music. 

Neil Young gets political at times and I don't always agree with him, but I still enjoy his music.

But Ted is in a class by himself, which is how he wants it.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

[youtube=show]zzvQ-2QXQWw&feature[/youtube]

Uncle Ted.

Can't find the full video of this, but he refers to the fully auto setting of that MP5 as "Uncle Ted Mode." hehe.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

When I was in high school a couple of buddies stole some shotguns from a cottage they broke into up in the Muskokas. One day they pulled-up to the smoking area at school (yeah, I'm dating myself). They ask me to come out for a ride in the country, and gave me some magic mushrooms. I won't go into details, but that was my first and last time having some "fun" with guns.
They both got caught for what they did, and went on to be good boys. Uncle Ted's video almost seems wholesome by comparison. Still, what exactly are they cheering? The boy looks old enough to be quietly playing with his Lego blocks.

Shawn.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Paul said:


> Let's hope Henman doesn't find this thread or we'll lose him again.


Hey now, this isn't a thread about guns, it's about ted nugent. I feel that video should give you the ability to draw a broad conclusion about ted. Some might see him as a lunatic, some might think he's a great role model. But ted isn't a man to be seen in a broad light. He's an NRA board member, but he's also a regular food bank contributer, and helps out with big brothers and sisters of america. You can't just see the gun toting cowboy hat wearing lunatic. But someone else said it best, he's not a politician, he's an entertainer. Or whatever.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> but he's also a regular food bank contributer, and helps out with big brothers and sisters of america.


He may do the above and is one hell of a rocker, but man, letting a kid fire off an automatic rifle is just plain psychotic.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> He may do the above and is one hell of a rocker, but man, letting a kid fire off an automatic rifle is just plain psychotic.


Isn't it also illegal? (Or is that Texas?)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Isn't it also illegal? (Or is that Texas?)


Who knows how the gun laws (or lack of) work in the US.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Who knows how the gun laws (or lack of) work in the US.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ted's guiding the kid, personally I don't think that it's that "psychotic." He didn't hand the kid the rifle and tell him to go nuts. Sure it's not the most responsible thing to do, I agree with that however. Anyways, this is getting off topic. Ted's an entertainer with a few quirky bits to him. [youtube=show]cUtYP52Ijvc[/youtube]
the nuge


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Great guitar player, and since this is a guitar forum, maybe we can discuss his music rather than his personal beliefs. The albums Ted Nugent, Free For All and Double Live Gonzo capture him at his best..............


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


>


How about the right arm bears?

As for Ted-
[youtube=Option]qdTlg9uSKfQ[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> Ted's guiding the kid, personally I don't think that it's that "psychotic." He didn't hand the kid the rifle and tell him to go nuts.


Allowing the kid within a hundred metres of firing these automatic weapons off, let alone _guiding_ him in pulling the trigger, is psychotic IMO. Looks we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Paul said:


> . I listened to Stranglehold for the first time in years when this thread started, and I was underwhelmed. Nugent, IMHO has more sizzle than steak.


Yeah me too. Actually I was underwhelmed when it came out back in the 70's.
I saw him back in the early 80's with Cheap Trick at the CNE. He was terrible !!! (IMHO anyway) Always thought Ted would have done well in the circus. 
Loved "Journey To the Centre Of Your Mind" when it came out. My band in public school used to play it. But nothing more than a cute, dated tune now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Paul said:


> One of the problems, scratch that, _challenges_ in talking about Ted Nugent is that his personality and beliefs cast a huge shadow over what ever skill he has or had as a musician/guitarist. I listened to Stranglehold for the first time in years when this thread started, and I was underwhelmed. Nugent, IMHO has more sizzle than steak.


** I have to pre-edit this and say: _If I condemned a man on his actions, and in that condemnation did not recognise those actions worthy of praise, I would be no greater a person than the man I so condemned._

Too true; (using a very egregious example here) it is akin to trying to say "Adolph Hitler was a great guy because..." Yes, Hitler had some accomplishments, some that still are around today (anyone drive a Volkswagen?) but his penchant for murder and mayhem and rabid hate ARE the bigger part of his life and legacy. 

Ted is similar, he may have or have had talent (meh not to me really, I thought he was more a show-boater than a rocker) but his politics and activities do very much diminish or negate the achievements of his abilities. To me, Cat Stevens falls in the same category, when he joined in the calling for the death of Salmon Rushdie I tossed my Cat Stevens collection, somehow Peacetrain lost meaning in that moment.

Musicians are not one dimentional poster shots, they are people with lives. They may have a gift for a larger voice but they have no more or less views on Politics, Religeon, Love, Childeren, Dayglow Glitter and the Pool Boy. They simply have a higher level of world observation. While we can say "keep the politics and tallent seperate" there are many Jewish people that would spend no end of time telling you how to have nothing to do with the music of Wagner and why (since I started off with WWII references, and no Wagner was an anti-semite not a murderer as far as I have ever heard) and this is a part of the reality of the life of the human creature. And to end it on art, one of the best clown artists I have seen was John Wayne Gacy, but I would never own a painting by him or encourage their sale or promotion for the same reasons. Humans need to be taken from all their dimentions, not just the one on the poster.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you really felt that way, judging people by their beliefs, then you would find yourself not a fan of anyone. All people are flawed, its just a fact. Some people are just more judgemental than others. Just look at the actors who are scientologists. They are still good actors, but for some reason (probobly because they have a different religion) people will condemn them and refuse to watch them perform. Like I said before, its a very American attitude to think that way. I think if we just allowed people to be themselves and not made judgements, we would be much happier. Since you brought Hitler into this, I hope you realize he would be on your side in judging and not on the side of freedom of religion, freedom of speech, freedom of association, freedom of expression. I even sometimes listen to some Gary Glitter and Michael Jackson. I have no desire to meet them, or hang out with them, just as I dont want to hang around Ted, but I sure do want to hear some of their creations............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I admit to a particular weakness for Michael Jackson's Thriller. When it came out, it was a brilliant piece. The video was a ground breaker. But it doesn't stop me from thinking of him as the King of Weirdness, The Master of Eccentricity. It affects when I hear his music or see his videos - which isn't often. When I hear the Nuge or see his vids, I can't help but think of the joy this guy gets from hunting wild pigs with a crossbow. I have a few of his recent songs on iTunes.

Then there is the opposite. I can't for the life of me get into Bruce Springsteen and I totally agree with political activity - it doesn't encourage me to listen to his music.


----------

